# few pictures 12/20 storm



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

heres a few pics of todas storm, sorry there not the best i wasn't very motivated on the pictures this time around


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

thats a pretty clean f-350 you have sir


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

That f350 is sweet.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Id love to have an old body style ford dump truck like that one day


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

that is a purdy truck

what brand is that tractor?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

its a case, only classy people drive case tractors


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

That dump truck is nice looking!


----------



## farmallkid48 (Nov 20, 2008)

man i wish my 350 looked like that! although i'd rather use my IH's to load it opposed to a case:laughing:

Johnny


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you not plow during the storm with the 350?


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking truck and thanks for the pics


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

sno commander;917150 said:


> its a case, only classy people drive case tractors


i agree. we've got an old 580 hoe .... basically thier built on the farm tractor. hydro shuttle, and the 188 deisel :yow!:


----------



## accipiter12 (Jan 24, 2003)

sno commander;917150 said:


> its a case, only classy people drive case tractors


Completely agree with you on that! ....despite the John Deere products currently showing on my avatar and signature. Case is tied IMO. Case backhoes rule!


----------

